# Werden das gute oder böse Schnecken?



## Volker Jaenisch (2. Aug. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich habe heute an der Unterseite eines Blattes folgendes gefunden:

 
HiRes Version zum reinzoomen gibt es hier:






Ohne Zweifel werden das mal __ Schnecken. Aber was für welche? Und sind die eher nützlich oder eher schädlich?

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

Hallo,

das sieht nach einer Art Schlammschnecke aus, die haben diese länglichen hellen Gelege. Ich entferne sie lieber, weil sie bei mir auch Pflanzen anknabbern, aber andere hier im Forum haben damit keine Probleme. Es hängt wohl davon ab, wie groß und naturnah der Teich ist, ob man sie tolerieren kann.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

Hallo Volker,

eigentlich gibt es im Teich erst einmal keine schädlichen Schnecken - Schnecken sind die Teichpolizei und fressen alles, was gammelt.

Und wenn man nicht hundert Stück in 10 Litern hält, fressen sie i.d.R. auch keine frischen Pflanzen. (Meist sind da die Schuldigen sowieso eher andere, wie z.B. Köcherfliegenlarven oder irgendwelche Zünslerraupen....nur die Schnecken sieht man besser).

Auch hier gilt: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

Böse Schnecken??? 
Die spanische rote Wegschnecke ist eine "böse Schnecke", aber Wasserschnecken sind nicht wirklich böse. Und wenn sie mal versehentlich ein Eckerl aus einem Blatterl rausfressen, dann fällt das wirklich nicht auf 
Solche Gelege hab ich auch massenhaft in meinem Teich, bevorzugt an Seerosenstengeln oder an der Folie. Ich bin nur immer noch nicht dahinter gekommen, ob sie von Spitzschlammschnecken oder von Posthornschnecken sind. Andere hab ich nicht im Teich. Doch, ja, es sollten noch jede Menge Blasenschnecken drin sein, aber entweder sind sie gefressen worden oder haben sich sonst wie verabschiedet, sehen tu ich jedenfalls keine. Außerdem sind die viel zu klein für diese Riesengelege.
Ich unterschreibe das, was Christine schon vor mir geschrieben hat, 100%ig 
Also, freu dich über den Schneckennachwuchs


----------



## lemanie (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

Ich würde auf Spitzschlammschnecken tippen, so sehen die bei mir auch aus!

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

Da fällt mir nur eines ein....
*GZSZ Musik aufleg*
Du hast ganz viel Schleim,
weißt genau, wohin du willst.
Immer auf der Suche,
bis du deinen Hunger stillst.

Ich seh in dein Haus.
Sehe gute Schnecken, böse Schnecken,
ein Leben, das schleimig ist.
*musikabstell*

Sorry...konnte nicht anders...


----------



## ina1912 (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

hallo zusammen!

bei der schneckendiskussion ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei mir im teich seit seinem bestehen noch nie ne schnecke gesehen hab (außer mal eine ertrunkene landschnecke:?). sollte ich mir vielleicht - weil sie die teichpolizei sind - welche zulegen und wenn ja, welche?
lg ina


----------



## Y*e (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse Schnecken?*

 @Andreas
Wer den Schaden hat.....


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*



Ynnette schrieb:


> @Andreas
> Wer den Schaden hat.....


Grad heute habe ich in meinem Ufergraben 3 junge Schnecken beim Sonnen erwischt...
wusste gar nicht, das die auch mal so auf die Steine gehen. 



ina1912 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> bei der schneckendiskussion ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei mir im teich seit seinem bestehen noch nie ne schnecke gesehen hab (außer mal eine ertrunkene landschnecke:?). sollte ich mir vielleicht - weil sie die teichpolizei sind - welche zulegen und wenn ja, welche?


Hallo Ina,
ich habe auch nie Schnecken im Teich gehabt...
Witzigerweise habe ich meine erste Schnecke mit dem Kauf von Wasserpflanzen beim Zoo&Co bekommen... eine __ Posthornschnecke.
Leider nur eine... inzwischen hab ich sie (mit einer größe von ca. einem 20cent Stück) in den Filtergraben gesetzt... und leider seit dem nicht mehr gesehen.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine Taschenlampe nehmen und mal nach ihr suchen 

Spitzschlammschnecken habe ich mit der Lieferung von Krebsscheren von Doris (Springmaus) bekommen... irgendwie haben die es geschafft sich in meinen Umbaubecken zu halten und sind mit den Pflanzen in den neuen Teich gezogen...
Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich heute 3 Stück im Filtergraben entdeckt.

Wenn Du wirklich mal gucken willst, ob es was wird... entweder im Lokalen Handel schauen, odr hier im "Suche" Forum mal fragen, ob jemand ein paar abgeben kann gegen Versand+Verpackung... oder gucken ob ein User in Deiner nähe ist, der dir welche abgeben kann


----------



## ina1912 (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

@ andreas: also auf jeden fall für die schnecke? gibts keine bedenken?
lg ina


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*



ina1912 schrieb:


> @ andreas: also auf jeden fall für die schnecke? gibts keine bedenken?


Hallo Ina,
Also angefressen sieht bei mir noch nix aus... 
Da ärgern mich erstmal die Blattläuse und die Ameisen, die sie kultivieren, eher.

Aber ich denke, das sich meine Schneckenpopulation noch gering hält... 
und ich hab echt keine Idee, wie sie sich entwickeln wird.
Eigentlich dachte ich, das ich nur die Posti und eine Spitzschlamm habe...

Ist halt die Frage, ob sowas zu einer Plage werden kann... auch da hab ich noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

Ich bleib dabei: Schnecken sind etwas wunderbares im Teich. Wenn ich verwelkte Seerosenblätter abschneide und da pickt ein Gelege am Stengel, schneid ich den kleinen Teil vom Stengel raus und geb ihn zurück ins Wasser. Oder wenn junge Schnecken (1mm groß, frisch geschlüpft) in Fadenalgen rummosern, dann sortiere ich die ebenfalls raus und schmeiß sie wieder in den Teich zurück. Soll heißen, ich versuche JEDE Schnecke zu behalten und ihre Vermehrung zu unterstützen. Und Probleme haben sie mir noch nie gemacht.

edit: zu viele Schnecken kann man gar nicht haben. Sie sterben eh nach 2 oder 3 Jahren oder werden tw. gefressen. Habe schon mehrmals Libellenlarven gesehen, wie sie eine Schnecke aus ihrem Gehäuse rausfressen und sogar mal einen Molch bei so einem Mahl erwischt


----------



## ina1912 (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Werden das gute oder böse  Schnecken?*

na das klingt ja ganz danach, als wenn ich mir schleunigst welche zulegen sollteann nix wie los...
lg ina


----------

